# [GhostBSD] Login



## m1pete (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi, I have just installed GhostBSD 3.0 64bit AMD on my PC.  At login I type my user name, and then type my password at the PW promt.  the problem starts after that, 2 or 3 lines of text follows then the PC needs me to type something, the problem is I don't know what to type to start the PC into a desktop screen. *C*an anyone help please.

Thanks...Peter...


----------



## fonz (Mar 15, 2013)

m1pete said:
			
		

> the problem is I don't know what to type to start the PC into a desktop screen.


Does `% startx` help? If not, perhaps the people over at the GhostBSD Forums know a thing or two about GhostBSD and might be able to help.


----------



## m1pete (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks @fonz, I will check out the GhostBSD forums, `startx` did not work.

Thanks,
Peter.


----------



## mechanic (Mar 17, 2013)

I've just installed GhostBSD and (as with the live CD) I needed to change the video driver from "raydeon" to "vesa" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf before X would start and show me a desktop after issuing [cmd=]startx[/cmd].


----------

